# Can anyone suggest a UPS location in CNJ



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a UPS location in the CNJ area that they have had success shipping their frogs to/from?

I have never had frogs shipped before, and would like to hear some suggestions. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

This will probably work
THE UPS STORE
4057 US HIGHWAY 9
HOWELL,NJ,07731
732-961-7770

You might look up for the ups service center where the boxes go first.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

On there website is a search function where all you have to do is put you zip code and theyll show all ups locations in order of distance from you. There a phone#s as well.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Heads up I used ups last week and they acidently shipped to my house, so make sure someone is home the day of your shipment just incase. Next time I'm using fedex.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

scoy said:


> Heads up I used ups last week and they acidently shipped to my house, so make sure someone is home the day of your shipment just incase. Next time I'm using fedex.


Oh. Very good to know. I'll make sure I'll be home all day on the day of shipping. 

I just had an issue with plants being shipped to me via USPS, so I'm wary of shipping frogs to begin with.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

With all the budget cuts and people using email and other forms of delivery the usps is deffinetly a dieing breed, and now no sat delivery. I wouldnt trust shipping with them for to much longer on anything other than a monday. Tho the post master at my post office is a very nice guy. I git a frog package hold for pickup and the person didnt put my phone#. So the postmaster drove my frogs to my right away in his personal car. I think he just wanted to see them when I opened them. He couldnt belive frogs could be so cool looking, they were vanzos.


----------



## imzenko (Feb 2, 2013)

you could also try fedex, ship your reptiles. they come to your house.


----------

